# Cottage cheese and flax seed oil.



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

So many of you probley already know about this but for those of you who don't i just wanted to make it known to you guys. 
How I found out about this diet was through a vet when our poor bullmastiff Stella became really ill. We rescued Stella but she was used for breeding and baiting and her poor body had just been through so much. 
Cut a long story short Stella went for a op, and while under the vet said she see 3 tumours that wjere large in size. She mentioned to us about the Dr Johanna Budwig diet and told us that she had reccomend the diet and it had great outcomes. 

Stella was 8 years old and after her op she was so drained bless her. Well anyways after a few months we looked up the diet and decided on the spot to start Stella on it. The vets told us she only had a few months to live, she wouldn't go for a walk and was popping and weeing herself. She was so ill that we started the diet that day. 

After a couple of weeks we really see a difference in Stella. She was playing again and her tumours had reduced greatly in size. Now I know many of you are going to be thinking this sounds crazy, and trust me so did I but hands down im not lieing about this experience and wanted to share with others. There is so many story's of others trying this and it working that why it's not world known i don't know. Stella lived untill she was 9 and a half and died through old age in the end but we got another 18 months with Stella when we was told that she would die in 3. 

Here are some links if this is something you want to try. It works for humans and dogs alike and has even been known to work for horses. 

Cancer cure Dr. Budwig Diet, Flax seed oil And Cottage cheese


The Budwig Diet - Flaxseed Oil and Cottage Cheese

Holistic Dog - Flaxseed Oil


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting,going to have a read.Thanks Sam


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow that is incredible I will check it out so lucky you found out about it and had another 18 months with your stella


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow I'm definitely going to read about it, sounds interesting!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Iv never in my life beloved in miracles but truly this worked and we see the results within a few weeks. The lumps went down and Stella was her old self again. While it didnt CURE her it really did help and give her a longer and better life for them 18 months.


----------

